# Good Morning/Vintage Howatt Hunter and Bear Alaskan



## grizzly*2011 (Jan 22, 2011)

Good Morning, this is the first time I have visited Archery Talk and am doing so after checking in with the pro shop in my area. I have two vinatage bows, a 1962 Howatt Hunter (not to give my age away, but I bought it new when I graduated from HS) and a 70's Bear Alaskan ( can't remember the year I bought it - another indicator of getting old). At any rate I am looking to sell both, and am looking for advice about where other archers have had success. Both bows are in good shape and I think that between them they would probably be worth in the $300 to $400 dollar range. What do you think? Thanks for the assistance. Grizz:


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT. Check out the traditional Classifieds here on Archerytalk.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/forumdisplay.php?f=22


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

grizzly*2011.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## heartshot60 (Jul 25, 2009)

:welcomesign:To Archery Talk!


----------



## grizzly*2011 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks, will do. Grizz


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

*:welcome: to AT*


----------



## Andy. (Jan 12, 2011)

Welcome to archery talk. :welcome:

Probably valued more like 30-40 dollars, archery equipment resale sucks.


----------



## bushmasterar15 (Oct 23, 2004)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

welcome to AT!


----------



## baddaddy (Jan 2, 2010)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BowArmory (Jun 21, 2010)

*Welcome to AT !!!*






*FREE SHIPPING!!! *from now until Feb. 14, 2011

Visit www.BowArmory.com for more details !!! Some Restrictions do Apply !!!


----------

